# X67 vs vexilar



## TDI (Dec 29, 2008)

bassdisaster said:


> F.Y.I I Just went to the lowrance site, the M68c is listed as available NOT discontinued!


Lowrance brand M68c S/Map Ice Machines are discontinued. I did not mention M68c S/Map. Of course you still have the option to build your own. 

http://www.lowrance.com/Products/Marine/IceMachine-Portable-Fishfinders/M68C-SMap-IceMachine/


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

I've got the Lowrance 522. Great for hard and soft water. It's basically the M68c but with a bigger screen and it takes chips. I got mine for about the same price as an FL-20. You can zoom ANYWHERE in the water column, big enough screen for a good split view, and awesome in the summer too. It's nice to float over structure in your boat, mark it with the GPS, and come back on the hard water with the same unit. 

-G


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Gutz said:


> It's nice to float over structure in your boat, mark it with the GPS, and come back on the hard water with the same unit.
> 
> -G


Try that with a vex.


----------



## flipp1958 (Jan 9, 2009)

how about trolling and following a drop off and move deeper or shallower with every pass cuz your lowrance gps tell you where you are and leaves a trail ,or being fogged in and finding home, or finding your best ice hole on your fav lk after a snow fall,mine puts me right on the hole ..try that with a vex ,I have fished next to 5 guys that had a vex and I caught fish ,they couldnt even tell what wason the screen !!!! mine did ,u use this machine for a yr and you can tell a crappie from a perch . I have had my lms334cIgps for 5 yrs ..awesome machine,,opps / computer on ice


----------



## BowHunter222 (Oct 9, 2008)

Well I don't really care that it can go to soft water because I don't have a boat yet and don't enjoy soft water fishing as much as ice fishing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

BowHunter222 said:


> Well I don't really care that it can go to soft water because I don't have a boat yet and don't enjoy soft water fishing as much as ice fishing
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Then the vex will work for you just fine.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

sea nympho said:


> Then the vex will work for you just fine.


 
 Yup, I would spend more money on a vex then as well.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

You guys are misleading him, not cool to have him spend $200 dollars more for vex's top of the line unit that does less than a X67c.

With the Vex you're stuck with one or two different zoom settings. If you want to do anything else with it, too bad because that's all you get. You can't zoom in to that suspended school of fish because the vex doesn't support doing that. 

Do you want to zoom into the bottom 18 inches of water for those really tight to the bottom fish, sorry the vex can't do that. 

Fishing in weeds and can't tell the weeds, fish and lure apart, sorry you're stuck trying to figure out what is moving and how its moving with the vex. Put the X67c in graph mode and it becomes much easier to see what's moving and how its moving without having to stare at the screen constantly to tell what's going on like you have to with a vex.

Do you like spending time and money cleaning and replacing moving parts? Then buy a vexilar. 

There are a lot more things you can do with the X67c that the vex can't do but if a guy want's to spend $200 more for vexilars top of the line unit that still does less than a X67c well I guess that's his choice.


----------



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm making the switch also. I bought a vexilar fl20 last year and it works great, but I noticed they make a ice ducer for the lms-332c and I just happen to have 2 of those in my boat along with my humminbird 997si, so i'm pulling the lms-332c out of the dash for the winter to build my own flasher. Hopefully the ice ducer is in stock with LEI, because I ordered it direct from them due to all the stores being out of them. My fl20 had a hard time reading the jig in 60 fow and my 332 is alot more powerful with a map chip. I'll be selling the vex as soon as my ice ducer comes in. I bought the genz box, genz soft case, vex battery, ice ducer, gimbel mount, gimbel thumb screws, and pulled the 332 out of my dash. Hopefully the parts get here asap so I can try it out and get some cash back out of my vex. Vex is a great unit, but I do see the lag on the screen and the lack of features compared to the lowrance units.


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

ih722,

You have any durability problems like I've been having?


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

service is something else to consider, with all the talk on these forms about lowrance service going down the crapper. I guess they recently let one of there best service people go. Vexilar service is top notch should you ever need it


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

2tundras said:


> ih722,
> 
> You have any durability problems like I've been having?


Not one bit.


----------



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

Yep, Lowrance's service is garbage, but I already have the head unit from my boat to build it. My FL20 is nice, but I need more power! 400 watts compared to 2400 watts peak on my LMS-332c......:yikes:


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, I had to sell my FL-18 to get my 522 and I still miss it but couldn't afford both. There is something about the lights and hum of the spinning wheel and the ONE thing I think flashers have above LCDs is how fast the give you a picture. I was fishing with JayJayMo the other day and it was pretty cool how fast he could drop the vex ducer down there, check for fish and move to the next hole. 

You'll be happy with any unit you get but you'll have way more features for your money with the X67, IMO.

-G


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, I had to sell my FL-18 to get my 522 and I still miss it but couldn't afford both. There is something about the lights and hum of the spinning wheel and the ONE thing I think flashers have above LCDs is how fast the give you a picture. I was fishing with JayJayMo the other day and it was pretty cool how fast he could drop the vex ducer down there, check for fish and move to the next hole. 

You'll be happy with any unit you get but you'll have way more features for your money with the X67, IMO.

-G


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

The Fillet Show said:


> Yep, Lowrance's service is garbage, but I already have the head unit from my boat to build it. My FL20 is nice, but I need more power! 400 watts compared to 2400 watts peak on my LMS-332c......:yikes:


You must fish a lot of deep water. If ya need more power in a flasher try a Marcum LX5, 2500 watts (LX3, 2000 watts).


----------

